# Cold spiced tomatoes-rec.



## kadesma (Jul 25, 2006)

_Sometimes my family will ask for just plain cheese enchilladas. When they do, we usually make this spiced tomatoe salad. It  goes well with beef or lamb, as well._

_1-1/2-c. olive oil_
_1-c. either white wine vinegar or rice vinegar_
_1/4-c. sugar_
_2-cloves garlic, minced or crushed_
_8-oz. green chili salsa_
_1/2-tea. oregano_
_1/4-tea. celery seed_
_salt to taste_
_pepper to taste_
_6-8 green onions, use both top and bottom and slice thin_
_1/2-c. celery,slice thin or chop if you prefer_
_4-small unpeeled tomatoes, core and chop_
_4-oz. of diced green chiles_
_6- med tomatoes unpeeled, core and cut into wedges_
_lettuce leaves I like to use butter lettuce leaves, but romaine or iceberg would do as well._
_12-16 anchovie fillets (optional)_
_1/4-c. chopped fresh flat leaf parsley_
_Blend the oli, vinegar,sugar,garlic,slasa,oregano,celery seed,salt and pepper.In med bowl combine the green onions,celery, small tomatoes, and green chilies then mix the above two together for a marinade.Cover and keep cold ..._
_2 hrs before serving add the tomatoe wedges to the marinade and mix well, cover and keep cold. To serve place lettuce leaves on individual plates or one big platter and using a slotted spoon put the tomatoe mixture on plates or platter, put some of the marinade over all  it's your dressing,and top with crisscrossed anchovie fillets and sprinkle with the chopped parsley._ 
This is one time I like my tomatoes COLD If anchovies aren't your thing just leave them off..
enjoy,
kadesma


----------



## pdswife (Jul 25, 2006)

Have you ever thought about writing a cook book?
I bet it'd be a best seller!!


----------



## kadesma (Jul 25, 2006)

pdswife said:
			
		

> Have you ever thought about writing a cook book?
> I bet it'd be a best seller!!


 
Pds, thank you for the compliment,but I'd rather cook then write..I do make recipe cards for the girls,but a cookbook..No, it's not me, I'd make ya all dizzy...

kadesma


----------



## pdswife (Jul 25, 2006)

That's too bad... but boy your girls are lucky to have you!!

Wish my mom could cook!!


----------



## kadesma (Jul 25, 2006)

_My mom wasn't a very good cook at all, but, boy could she bake  After they moved here near us, and she came for dinner on sundays, she would just shake her head and ask me how did you do that when did you get interested in cooking. I'd just tell her I have always loved being in the kitchen..I suppose my dad's sister influenced me the most..She adored the San Francisco restaurants and trying all kinds of foods..And she was forever dragging me along much to my delight _
_kadesma_


----------



## pdswife (Jul 25, 2006)

Those are great places to be dragged to!!  Lucky girl!


----------



## kadesma (Jul 25, 2006)

_They were Pds,_
_the Fishermans wharf,for scallops,chippino,clams,sole yum,Fleur De Lys, the Cliff Hotel,Fairmont Hotel,Ernies, Doro's, and so many more, as a kid I was all eyes..But one of my favorite places was in a little foothills town called Jackson, we'd go there with a friend and her parents and sisiter and kids. And always on sundays..It was like an Italian boarding house on sunday, you sat at a long table, and as soon as you sat out came a large bowl of minestrone,Italian bread and butter, next came the salad, ice cold, with tomato, carrot,and a garlicky creamy vinegrette, next was a large platter of salami,spinach fritatta,garbanzo beans, carrots, celery, cheese, green onions, foccacia, bread and butter pickles,peppers, black olives, copa, then came two large bowls one filled with ravioli and meat sauce one with linguine and meat sauce and a platter of roast beef with heavenly gravey, then the thing we all were waiting for, crispy fried chicken and hand cut hot as hades french fries well salted and perfect...drinks were put on the table in pitchers, icy water, wine red and white,milk and lemoneade and coffee, dessert was 2 scoops of spumoni ice cream and a sugar cookie each..._
_We would all leave there stuffed and happy with goodie bags per family_ . I think this influenced me almost more than anything. There was always a wonderful meal, it was sunday, we were family and no-one was ever hungry..I still make to much food but, rather to much than anyone walk away hungry..Here everyone gets anything left over that they would like. 
kadesma


----------



## Constance (Jul 26, 2006)

Kadesma, I wish you'd consider the cookbook. I, for one, would buy 4 copies... one each for me and my kids. 
In the meantime, I guess I'll just content myself with saving your recipes and passing them on.


----------



## licia (Jul 26, 2006)

I would certainly buy a few.  It would probably be better than me moving next door to you.  My mouth waters each time I read one of your recipes.


----------



## kadesma (Jul 26, 2006)

Constance said:
			
		

> Kadesma, I wish you'd consider the cookbook. I, for one, would buy 4 copies... one each for me and my kids.
> In the meantime, I guess I'll just content myself with saving your recipes and passing them on.


Connie, that is so nice of you. But taking care of the 4 kids, and a DH who is now retired and follows me around much of the time, I just can't see time and a quiet place to even think about a book let alone sit still long enough to type up recipes and everything else..I don't know maybe one day, but who knows?  Thanks though. 

kadesma


----------



## kadesma (Jul 26, 2006)

licia said:
			
		

> I would certainly buy a few. It would probably be better than me moving next door to you. My mouth waters each time I read one of your recipes.


Now licia,
I'd much rather have you next door  We would have so much fun..And thank you, all of you make me feel so special.

kadesma


----------

